# BM Elastomeric Caulk



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

My local BM dealer has stopped carrying the BM elastomeric caulk although they still order it for me. My question, hopefully for you BM dealers, or anyone else that may know, is was there a change in manufacturer? My dealer said that they stopped carrying it because BM switched manufacturers and the product is substandard to what it was. 

All I use is the elastomeric and I try to use the best product available. When it comes to comparing caulks/sealants it is actually difficult to find any real data on comparisons that involve more than just opinion.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

I dont know about the BM elastomeric caulking, but SW makes a good one called Shermax. Give it a try.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

SherMax is good I've been using it with great results. :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't know if it's changed or not. Are you talking about the Urethane caulk?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

The 465 and 464 urethane accrylic elastomeric sealant is still made to BM specs by lighthouse. 600% elongation 99% memory. A true sealant. 52 linear feet linear feet in a 1/4 " bead. That's a good value IMO.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

SWGuy said:


> I dont know about the BM elastomeric caulking, but SW makes a good one called Shermax. Give it a try.


I used the Shermax for a couple of years but switched to the BM product. The Shermax did not have the viscosity that the BM had which meant that it didn't fill voids as well. Also, one of my customers had me caulk their exterior vinyl clad windows a little more than a year ago in Sept 10. They hired me to paint the exterior last month and I found the clear Shermax did not cure hard and although the windows were sealed there was a residue on the caulk like it never dried.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

NACE said:


> The 465 and 464 urethane accrylic elastomeric sealant is still made to BM specs by lighthouse. 600% elongation 99% memory. A true sealant. 52 linear feet linear feet in a 1/4 " bead. That's a good value IMO.



Thanks NACE I was hoping you would chime in. Yes NCPaint1 I have been using the BM Urethanized Elastomeric caulk (464 / 465) exclusively this year.

So, I assumed that the reason for not carrying the product was for different reasons and that the change in manufacturer was a convenient excuse that was passed down to the stores/reps.

I have had a difficult time finding comparison data or finding what is really best on the market based on actual data rather than opinion. I have talked with Pecora and Dow about finding a waterborne sealant that would be comparable to the elastomeric. The closest thing they had needed a 48 hour dry time. I need a waterborne sealant that will dry in the 4 hour time frame that can be painted usually the next day. I have tried checking the ASTM product testing but I honestly dont think there is anything easilty available to the consumer/contractor.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tonyg said:


> I need a waterborne sealant that will dry in the 4 hour time frame that can be painted usually the next day. I have tried checking the ASTM product testing but I honestly dont think there is anything easilty available to the consumer/contractor.


Tower Tech2 is one that I also carry. Urethane elasto caulk

http://www.towersealants.com/pdf/tower-tech2-tds.pdf


For a very fast dry acrylic

Tower Tech "Accelerator" acrylic caulk

http://www.towersealants.com/pdf/accelerator-tds.pdf


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Tower Tech2 is one that I also carry. Urethane elasto caulk
> 
> http://www.towersealants.com/pdf/tower-tech2-tds.pdf
> 
> ...


VA Paint (our BM dealer) carries the Tower Tech also and I initially tried both of them together and found that although the Tower Tech was similar, I preferred the 464.

Still, outside of 'workability' or how it is to work with, I could find nothing, even on the TDS if available, that tells me anything about adhesion, elongation, memory, etc. I know they have to meet the ASTM standards but all/most caulks/sealants claim that and I would love to see how products compared in those tests.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

only reason i could think of is new voc regulations.....believe it or not cauking is one of our worst things we do as painters. There is some nasty junk in caulk. All that tooling we do with out fingers and getting under our nails. cut fingers.....right into the blood stream

I have been using BM lifetime forever. Its a fact for me the best, long lasting caulk i've tested.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

SW Shermax I agree does not fill voids as well as some others out there. I was using a caulk from Duron called Maxflex and now that SW owns Duron they carry it in SW stores here. Same name same caulk just the SW Logo label on it. Look for it at Duron or SW with the black label that reads "Heavy Bodied Formula." Try it and you will love it, we did.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've used the SW 60 year, in a red label, now called Powerhouse, for years. Performs well for almost everything, interior, exterior. Decent price point too, maybe $2.20 a tube. It meets Astm 920. For larger cracks outside we like OSI QUAD a lot. It has great elasticity. I will have to try the BM lifetime, as that sounds good. Is that typically just exterior, or all around?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Damon T said:


> For larger cracks outside we like OSI QUAD a lot. It has great elasticity.


Thats good stuff :thumbsup: A bit messy to work with, but a great product :yes:


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Thats good stuff :thumbsup: A bit messy to work with, but a great product :yes:


Have to agree there very messy. An excellent product if you can deal with the mess of using it.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Quad isn't too bad if you wear gloves,and don't try to tool it too much. They say in the instructions not to tool it, to cut the tip to the desired size and apply.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Tower Tech2 is one that I also carry. Urethane elasto caulk
> 
> http://www.towersealants.com/pdf/tower-tech2-tds.pdf


Good stuff :thumbsup: I'm using the Tower Tech 2 on all my exteriors :yes:


----------



## Grovom Painting (Nov 2, 2012)

*Update Caulk Search*

Hey did you ever find another Caulk that was as good as LIFETIME? I'm in the same boat. Tested Big Stretch and GE's Max Stretch. Still not as good, but best I've tested so far. Would love an update on your search!

[email protected]




Tonyg said:


> My local BM dealer has stopped carrying the BM elastomeric caulk although they still order it for me. My question, hopefully for you BM dealers, or anyone else that may know, is was there a change in manufacturer? My dealer said that they stopped carrying it because BM switched manufacturers and the product is substandard to what it was.
> 
> All I use is the elastomeric and I try to use the best product available. When it comes to comparing caulks/sealants it is actually difficult to find any real data on comparisons that involve more than just opinion.


----------



## Grovom Painting (Nov 2, 2012)

*Update Caulk Search*

Hey did you ever find another Caulk that was as good as LIFETIME? 

Thanks!

[email protected]



DHlll said:


> only reason i could think of is new voc regulations.....believe it or not cauking is one of our worst things we do as painters. There is some nasty junk in caulk. All that tooling we do with out fingers and getting under our nails. cut fingers.....right into the blood stream
> 
> I have been using BM lifetime forever. Its a fact for me the best, long lasting caulk i've tested.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Tower Tech 2 and pro tech from All Pro


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Big stretch is awesome for big gaps


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Still using the Tower Tech 2 and loving it :thumbup:


----------

